# Help Me Shop For A New Amp?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have decided to try going in a new direction.

for the past dozen years, my m.o. has been using a clean tube amp as a foundation for o/d pedals, with the effects running through the loop.

in other words, i have been playing the pedals.

i want to get back to playing the amp.

i got into playing the pedals, because cranking a 50-100 watt tube amp is no longer an option.

i'm thinking of a 15-20 watt tube combo (probably with an extension cab). it will have to have ample clean headroom with a pleasing breakup that can be pushed with pick attack and guitar volume. it would be great if the amp had a little personality and character of its own. i think an effects loop would be essential.

if that works, i'm thinking of ditching the pedal board in favour of one of those multi-fx devices like the tonelab or xt live, since my tone would come from the guitar plus amp, and i could use the tonelab or xt live for its effects, and use the amp models and distortions sparingly, to push the tube amp into new territory.

these days i am learning to enjoy playing a lot cleaner, so i'm finding the overdrives and distortions just don't inspire me like they used to.

i'd rather not spend three grand on a boutique amp if something along the lines of a peavey classic thirty does the trick.

-dh


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have decided to try going in a new direction.
> 
> for the past dozen years, my m.o. has been using a clean tube amp as a foundation for o/d pedals, with the effects running through the loop.
> 
> ...


David, perhaps I could build you one?

You've already established credit with me from all the years of listening to your great music! So I could work in a good discount!

And maybe you could be good enough to sign some of my AW vinyl...:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

And I may have the multi-fx unit you seek...


pm me for more details if this intrigues you...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The most versatile, great sounding club amp I ever used was a Rivera R-30. 

You can find them used in the $600 range. Absolutely awesome amp for low money. Boutique quality at middle of the road prices. 

As for pedals, I still think individual pedals is the way to go. I think it's better to have 2 or 3 great sounds, than 128 mediocre sounds. I haven't heard a multi-fx pedal that sounds as good as the great boutique gear out there. (And with the number of great manufacturers of pedals, you can usually find what you're looking for on ebay for low bucks these days).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hm. traynor YCV20blue and YCV20 line come to mind instantaneously.

orange tiny terror? laney lionheart? crate palomino? epiphone valve standard?

i'd look into those ones at least


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

The Fargen Miniplex is worth checking out.Mine's pre MarkII with a tube rectifier(essensial with this amp IMO).12 watts IS loud enough.


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I recently purchased ( and have since sold) a Peavey Classic 50. Based on the time I spent with the Classic 50 I'd bet that this series of amps would be very acceptable for gigging. Provided your looking for that EL 84 flavour and don't mind the somewhat compressed nature of these amps. The Fender Hot Rods are another affordable alternative but the only strong sound IMO is the clean which sounds like your moving away from that direction. Of course if Wild Bill could build build something tailored to your tastes that sound pretty appealing.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> David, perhaps I could build you one?
> 
> You've already established credit with me from all the years of listening to your great music! So I could work in a good discount!
> 
> ...


And we need further discussion 

I sold my distooortion pedals years ago. 

The Ampeg amp that Paul S has is pretty dang sweet too. It still makes me turn my head even after a year of playing with him.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> David, perhaps I could build you one?
> You've already established credit with me from all the years of listening to your great music! So I could work in a good discount!
> And maybe you could be good enough to sign some of my AW vinyl...:smile:
> :food-smiley-004:


...i would definitely be interested, bill.

i do realize that it can get expensive. my brother and his former bassist have been doing some amp building. they were blown away by the cost of quality electronics. 

it becomes a question of, will i be happy with a peavey classic 30 or traynor ycv20blue at, say $400, or even a rivera at $600-800, versus a grand or more for a custom build?

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

gproud said:


> And I may have the multi-fx unit you seek...
> pm me for more details if this intrigues you...



...too soon, geoff. i'm probably six months to a year away from ditching the pedal board.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> The most versatile, great sounding club amp I ever used was a Rivera R-30.
> 
> You can find them used in the $600 range. Absolutely awesome amp for low money. Boutique quality at middle of the road prices.
> 
> As for pedals, I still think individual pedals is the way to go. I think it's better to have 2 or 3 great sounds, than 128 mediocre sounds. I haven't heard a multi-fx pedal that sounds as good as the great boutique gear out there. (And with the number of great manufacturers of pedals, you can usually find what you're looking for on ebay for low bucks these days).



...i think rivera should be at the top of my list.

i basically agree with you re "128 mediocre sounds". my first experience with digital modelling a nightmare (line six flextone).

but, a lot of players are happy with the progress that has been made with units like the tonelab series.

factor in that i will be primarily relying on the sound of the guitar + amp, and a tonelab or similar device might work for me.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Budda said:


> hm. traynor YCV20blue and YCV20 line come to mind instantaneously.
> orange tiny terror? laney lionheart? crate palomino? epiphone valve standard?
> i'd look into those ones at least



...the ycv20blue comes highly recommended. i wonder why they stopped making that particular model?

the ycv20wr, not so much.

laney? perhaps...the crate palimino...perhaps.

a lot depends on clean headroom, especially in the low end. i played through a 15-watt blues junior for five years and could never get anything resembling low end out of the thing. 

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

4STYX said:


> The Fargen Miniplex is worth checking out.Mine's pre MarkII with a tube rectifier(essensial with this amp IMO).12 watts IS loud enough.


...yup. budda's 18 watts is the equivalent to some manufacturer's 100 watts!

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bickertfan said:


> I recently purchased ( and have since sold) a Peavey Classic 50. Based on the time I spent with the Classic 50 I'd bet that this series of amps would be very acceptable for gigging. Provided your looking for that EL 84 flavour and don't mind the somewhat compressed nature of these amps. The Fender Hot Rods are another affordable alternative but the only strong sound IMO is the clean which sounds like your moving away from that direction. Of course if Wild Bill could build build something tailored to your tastes that sound pretty appealing.


...i owned a hot rod deluxe years ago. the traynor ycv40wr i have now is far superior.

the low-priced amp that intrigues me the most is defintely the peavey classic 30. it could be "the one".

-dh


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i would definitely be interested, bill.
> 
> i do realize that it can get expensive. my brother and his former bassist have been doing some amp building. they were blown away by the cost of quality electronics.
> 
> ...


There are ways I can cut the cost some, David. I have a good stock of scrounged transformers, which are perhaps the most expensive parts. I have a BIG inventory of NOS and pulled tubes, and a tube tester to ensure that they are still ok. The big thing is always the labour and I would consider this a special project.

Most fans rip off your music by pirate downloading! I wouldn't mind building you a great deal of an amp instead!

A credit on the next CD is worth something to me as well. And you're talking a lower powered amp. I have some salvaged old Alnico speakers I've been saving as well. I could get big bucks on Ebay for them or I could put them into an amp that I would be proud for you to play!

PM me if you're interested. This is the sort of project that I enjoy. I don't do a standard line of amps. Every project of mine is a "one-of" that I try to tailor to the individual player. They all look different and they all sound different. I'm not interested in "mass production". If someone wants that they can go to China and get what they deserve!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you think the classic 30 might be "the one", then grab yer axe and try one out.

the crunch channel of the JSX is supposed to be a modded version of a peavey classic 50 designed to suit satch's taste.. i could LIVE on that channel lol. but i dont.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm intrigued, bill. i'll send you a pm.

another way to keep costs down might be to make a head only, with no reverb. i could shop around for a 2-12 cab.

will an effects loop complicate things uneccessarily?

i'm thinking 15-20 watts, lots of clean headroom - expecially in the bass frequencies - and bass, mid and treble controls.

-dh




Wild Bill said:


> There are ways I can cut the cost some, David. I have a good stock of scrounged transformers, which are perhaps the most expensive parts. I have a BIG inventory of NOS and pulled tubes, and a tube tester to ensure that they are still ok. The big thing is always the labour and I would consider this a special project.
> 
> Most fans rip off your music by pirate downloading! I wouldn't mind building you a great deal of an amp instead!
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

15-20W with lots of clean headroom, eh?

use KT88's? i dunno , i just know that lower wattage usually means less headroom (orange measures their wattages at when the amp is still clean. the tiny terror is 15W clean)


----------



## kirk1701 (Sep 14, 2007)

boogie. go boogie. you can pick up older ones for under a grand. If you want that big fat fender, but with a lead tone...yowza


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

kirk1701 said:


> boogie. go boogie. you can pick up older ones for under a grand. If you want that big fat fender, but with a lead tone...yowza


...i have tried, many times, to find some love for boogies. i have been disappointed every time. i do realize they are for tweakers, and i consider myself a tweaker, but i have never been able to get them to work for me.

that said, i have never tried them on stage, only in the studio and on the showroom floor.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the ycv20blue comes highly recommended. i wonder why they stopped making that particular model?
> 
> -dh


Unfortunately, it was only a limited run. I don't know what was on Yorkville's mind when they made that decision. A more British circuit, Eminence Red Coat Governor, and an over-sized, more resonant cabinet. If I was looking for a 15w amp, that would definitely be on my short list.


----------

